# Forum Consolidations



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2009)

I've done some streamlining, and will be doing some more shortly.

The American Kenpo Senior forum has been dropped. Hasn't had a new post since January. All content from there has been rolled into the EPAK section.

Japanese, Chinese and Korean cultural sections have been consolidated with all subsections rolled into a Cultural section under each culture.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

WHAT!!!!! :tantrum:

WELL I NEVER!!!! :flammad:

HOW COULD YOU!!!!! :disgust:

Thems fightin' words :samurai:

  

That's cool


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 27, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> WHAT!!!!! :tantrum:
> 
> WELL I NEVER!!!! :flammad:
> 
> ...


 
YEA WHAT HE SAID!!!!


----------



## prokarateshop (Oct 27, 2009)

Anything to improve the experience..


----------



## Bruno@MT (Oct 30, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Japanese, Chinese and Korean cultural sections have been consolidated with all subsections rolled into a Cultural section under each culture.



There are soooooo many jokes that can be made here...


----------

